# My mini does not care for raw food



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy seems to be fussy about texture - she doesn't like anything sticky or slithery, like raw offal, and is not keen on raw mince. But she loves raw tripe, chicken wings, and meat in chunks. I just cook the stuff she prefers that way.

It sounds as if your dog prefers food that requires minimal chewing - could his teeth be an issue?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's the 1st thing that came to my mind too! Maybe his mouth/teeth hurt!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My toy, Oreo, doesn't like raw either, and prefers her kibble. Also, one of my spoos, Gabriella, doesn't like raw.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie will eat the Nature's Variety raw kibble BUT if I place a wing in his bowl, he'll lick it then he look at me as if saying "What's this?" He doesn't like raw either.

I'm over the moon that Charlie doesn't care for raw because I can leave his bowl of kibble out at all time but I can't leave a raw wing out at all time. It's more practical for me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

intelligent dogs do know how to pick and choose. i used to offer mine two treats and they (when i had two dogs) had to choose the one they wanted. they were pretty consistent in choosing a favorite. if offered one undesirable treat, my female used to take it, look me in the eye, and spit it out, as in, that's not good enough! my remaining dog knows the difference between real eggs and egg-whites only mix, too. he always eats real scrambled eggs. he will sometimes take a bit of scrambled made from the mix, but just as often take it and then spit it out. and this from a dog who loves his food.

if you really want to feed raw, maybe try the chicken without bones, first, to make sure he likes chicken? and i agree, it could be the bones he doesn't like, though it's my understanding that the bones are an integral part of a raw diet. i don't feed raw, though i do give my dog bits and pieces of raw meet or chicken as i am cooking. (he also gets sushi when i have some.) we stuff so many hormones and antibiotics (and pesticides) into our food chain that i tend to think "incapacitating" some of them by cooking may be better, but what do i know? no one i know of has ever claimed that's possible, so it's just my wishful thinking.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Only one of my 3 would ever touch raw meat, but they all liked freeze dried raw and air dried raw.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Perhaps you could try removing the skin. Jazz has teeth like an alligator and will eat anything put in front of her, but she does seem to have a bit of trouble at first getting a grip on a chicken leg quarter when there's skin on it. I've read that slashing the meat at intervals makes it easier for a dog to hold on and begin to eat, also that searing the meat for a few seconds will make it smell more enticing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I never feed poultry with the skin on. Swizzle does not like skin he loves bones.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting 

He does eventually eat the raw food - after he has given up hope something more appetizing will show up LOL!

Hmm...his teeth may hurt...although once he starts eating a raw meaty bone, he does not appear to have any problems chowing down.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Try putting some slits in it so maybe he can get a better 'bite' on it. I do that to Molly's chicken legs. The wings.... she has no problem, but the legs I think are too big.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I never feed poultry with the skin on. Swizzle does not like skin he loves bones.


Part of the time, I do remove the skin, especially if there's a lot of it, because it's mostly fat. Often though, I just leave it on. Jazz eventually gets a grip, and Luke never has any trouble.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

I had the same exact issue with my mini. One day, we just had enough with buying her expensive canned food and decided to feed her pre made raw. She disliked at first, however I was so exasperated with this idiotic pattern of eating she had, I just forcefully opened her mouth and held it closed until she tasted the food. She ended up cleaning her bowl. I had to do this for a week, but now she gets excited and even eats other raw meat. (of course, she hates raw bones still  ) I always have a clean bowl the moment I set it down, which is a great difference from before. Sometimes they need a little push to try new things.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

It's been much bette. About a week or so ago I decided that's it. We are going to be hard liners and starve him out. Oddly enough, I wasn't tested. From that day on he immediately ate all his raw food. Mostly he only walked away once and I was shocked. 

Then last night, he refused his gizzards. I offered multiple times for about 20 mins. Then I packed it up. l put it out again tonight, adding some chicken broth. He tried walking away a couple of times. Then ate it. 

All in all, raw feeding is going well again. I was getting discouraged and was close to giving up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

